# Siesta Key



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I may have a chance to spend about a month during the winter in Siesta Key. Does anyone know what the surf fishing if typically like during the winter? I've never been there and know nothing about the area. Thanks


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

theres not much people here from the gulf side. most florida guys ehre are from the atlantic side. i haven't been tehre as well, so i can't tell you about it.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

It's been over 15 years since I was there, and in those days I hadn't spent big bucks on fancy surf gear. What I had was an 8.5' steelhead rod, and I fished from the bridge abuttments for spanish and trout. I also fished off the beach down at the southern end of the key at , I think it's called Turtle Beach Park. You used to be able to park close to the beach and fish off the beach ...not knowing much in those days...I only caught whiting and other things. Just south of Siesta Key, there is Nokomis, and another town called Venice, where the inland waterway has a man made entrance to the gulf with jetties. I hope this helps :fishing: :beer: opcorn:


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

With me never being there and knowing exactly nothing about the place, Everything helps. Thanks for the replies. 

I didn't realize most were from the Atlantic side.

Thanks again


----------



## eha (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in Sarasota for 20 yrs. For surf fishing try under Siesta dr bridge at night for snook. North shell road is another hot spot. (get there early).


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I hate to refer you to a lesser forum (mostly full of folks I don't care) for... but if you are looking for info on fishing the left coast of Florida, check out the Cap'n Mel forums/site.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.photosarge.com/photo/citypierf.jpg

http://www.thiswaytothe.net/tiger/area/anna_maria_key_city_pier_map.gif

A couple good options if you dont have a Boat are Anna Maria Pier or Terra Ceia Bay for some wade fishing excelent Snooking there as far as the Anna Maria City Pier you can catch Spannish,Reds Trout and Cobia with occaisional Grouper we have Family over there so when we go every couple mos or so i wet the line at the Pier.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks all


----------

